# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعــيم المريخ (4) VS النسور (1) الدوري الممتاز الخميس 19/05/2011

## ساكواها

*الدوري الممتاز
19/5/2011م 
الساعة الثامنة مساء
أستاد الخرطوم 
بالتوفييييق للزعيم بتحقيق انتصار كبييير ....
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منتصرين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ايوة كده يا هداف الدوري باذن الله منصورين
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*باذن الله انتصار كاسح للزعيم
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انتصار مقرون باداء رائع انشاء الله

*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم يا رب يا كريم انصر الزعيـــم ...

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم  أنصر    الزعيم    اليوم   وفى   كل   يوم   وفى  كل   لحظة   نصرا   كبييييييييير    مستحق  


منتصرين   أنشاء  الله
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*منصورين بأذن الله  والي الامام دوما
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*النصر بإذن الله للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*منتصرين باذن الله 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*منتصرين باذن الله 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الله العظيم ... السودان العظيم ... المريخ العظيم


 ..................................................  ............

يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم

تفويته
الليله بس كدى يا ساكواها ما تجيب 3 اهداف عشان ...........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باذن الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد
منتصرين ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## nona

*منتصرين باذن الله 
ان شاء الله الليلة تتم ال 12 هدف وتتحكر بهداف الدوري
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي واتمني ان تكون المباراة قمة في المتعة ومليئة بالاهداف اتمني ان تنقل قناة فووول المباراة ولا تحرجنا ذي كل مرة
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*بالتوفيق للزعيم يا رب ان اشاءالله اليوم وكل يوم 
*

----------


## فرينكو

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## khalifa

*بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تشكيلة   الزعيم

الحضرى  

   نجم   الدين     عاصم   عابدين    سفارى   باسكال 

          السعودى   الباشا    الدافى    قلق 
                                                          كليتشى    ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بسم  الله  الرحمن  الرحيم  

بداية   المباراة   بين   الزعيم   والعساكر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أول   ركنية   لمصلحة   النسور
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   العاشره  والنسور  متحرك   أفضل   من  الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*النسور أفضل
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*حلووووووه من عاصم ...
تمر من امام الباشا
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*عكسييية جميلة من عابدين 
تضيع ايضا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

النسور أفضل



خليهم يجقلبوا شوية
هسي بيقطعوا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   20    والنسور   أفضل   كتير   من   الزعيم   ووسط   الزعيم   تائهه
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*الخرطوم 3-1 الاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*تسلل على النسور
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مستوى هزييييييل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*free kick
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أخطا   كثيره   فى   التمرير   من   لاعبى  الزعيم  وأسواء   أداه  للزعيم   فى   هدا    الموسم
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*لاعب النسور على الارض
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*أخطاء كبييرة من نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*قوية من قلق تتحول لركلة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

أخطاء كبييرة من نجم الدين



 
أخطا   من  كل   لاعبى    المريخ   وليس   نجم   الدين   لوحده
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مخالفة مع باسكال
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يلا يا بدري اتدخل من بدري
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

أخطا   من  كل   لاعبى    المريخ   وليس   نجم   الدين   لوحده



صراحة أداء سيئ جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مخالفة للنسور
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*قووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نيران   صديييييييييييييييييييييييقه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*السعودى    وعاصم  عابدين   والدافى   سبب  الأداء   السئ  مفروض   البدرى  كان   يأخر   الدافى 

للشوط   التانى
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*بعييدة من سكواها
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الله عليك يا النسر النيجيري دايما في الموعد
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مخالفة على باسكال
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب   العجب   يالبدرى   هو   الحل
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*عاصم على الارض
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*الزومة يسخن
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كرات تائه واداء فوق الوسط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*عاصم   عابدين  على  الأرض   والزومه   فى  عملية   الأحماء
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*بالسلامة عاصم عابدين
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون كلتشي 


































































لازم افرح بيهو
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

كرات تائه واداء فوق الوسط



 
الأداء   أقل   من   الوسط    ويحمل   كل  معانى   السوء  باصات   خاطئه   ولعب  ممل  


ووسط   تائهه   وهجوم   بعيد   عن  مستواه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 13 ( الأعضاء 13 والزوار 0) 
‏عجبكو, ‏محمد عوض حبشي, ‏محي الدين طه أحمد, ‏مرهف, ‏dawzna, ‏خالد عيساوي, ‏kramahmad, ‏ساكواها, ‏RED PLANET, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏فرينكو, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ودالبكي



سلام يا حلوين و مبروووووووووووووووك المسمار  و دايرين الزيادة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*37 دقيقة ومازال الهدف
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*خالد
والله الحركة دي ما بتشبهك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الأداء   أقل   من   الوسط    ويحمل   كل  معانى   السوء  باصات   خاطئه   ولعب  ممل  


ووسط   تائهه   وهجوم   بعيد   عن  مستواه






شنو يا ود الدمام نحنا جينا يادوب
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مخالفة من باسكال
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ناس النسور والله ما ساهلين ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة    41   وشوط   أول   للنسيان   والدافى   والسعودى   وعاصم  عابدين    ونجم  الدين  أسواء


لاعبى   الزعيم    والتعادل   للنسور
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*النسور يعادل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف للعساكر التعادل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انتو الدفاع كان وين لمن الكورة دي اتلعبت
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عبد القادر يعادل النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قمة   الأستتهار    وعدم   الجديه    من  لاعبى   الزعيم    وكل   لاعب   فى  وادى    والمدرب    لم   يتحرك   


من    مقعده  والله  يستر   من  العساكر
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*ضائعة من الباشا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

ضائعة من الباشا



 
كل   لاعبى   المريخ   ضائعين   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله مزيع فوول فرحان فرح شديد جلفوط عفن
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*اللاعبين أشبااااااح
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يلا ارمو لي قدام ياشباب عاوزين مزيد من الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هوي يا رجافات المنتدي اثبتو شوية نحنا مع اللعيبة لنهاية المباراة يعني ما تخافو
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المديع    فرحان   أكثر    من  لاعبى    النسور    وأنتهاء   الشوط   الأول   بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

خالد
والله الحركة دي ما بتشبهك



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:21: انا فرحان بالقوون كنت شديد
الله يستر ما نكج ليكم الكورة دي
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هوي يا رجافات المنتدي اثبتو شوية نحنا مع اللعيبة لنهاية المباراة يعني ما تخافو



والله ياعجبكو ياأخوي الاداء مامطمئن خلااااص
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*النسور ماساهلين
 .. شوط للنسيان .. 
وباقي شوط المدربين
., الدافي دا بعيد 
عن الاجواء التنافسية ..
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحكم معتز عبد الباسط
دحين دا مش ياهو بتاع التنشيطية؟؟
الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*العجب لازم في الشوط الثاني و محمد مقدم ولا كيف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*على   البدرى    أدخال   العجب    وراجى    والزومه    بدلاء    عن    الدافى    عاصم   عابدين   والسعودى 


على   أن   يرجع    قلق   مع  الباشا   فى  الأرتكاز    وفى  ربع   الساعه   الأولى   لو   الزعيم   ماجاب 

   الهدف   الثانى   يبقى   الرماد   كل    حماد     سوف   تنتهى    كده
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

والله ياعجبكو ياأخوي الاداء مامطمئن خلااااص






انت خلاص طبعا بقيت مع الرجافات ما تخاف :54685:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الثلاثه    الوافدين   فى   التشكيله  ((  السعودى  -   الدافى  -  عاصم  عابدين  ))   هم   سبب  الأداء  

السئ  والخطأ   خطا   البدرى    لايمكن   أن   يدفع    بثلاثه   لاعبين   بعيدين   عن   المباريات  دفعه  

   واحده   نعم  كان   مجبور    على   أثنين    ولكن    دخول   الدافى  كان   مجامله   من   البدرى    على 

  حساب   راجى   يجب   أدخال   العجب
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*غايتو انا عندي احساس بانو اليوم ما يوم الزعيم لان لاعبيننا لم يحترموا النسور وجاؤوا بغطرسة وكبرياء ظاهرين 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*العجب    وراجى    والزومه    بدلاء    عن    الدافى    عاصم   عابدين   والسعودى 


على   أن   يرجع    قلق   مع  الباشا   فى  الأرتكاز    وفى  ربع   الساعه   الأولى   لو   الزعيم   ماجاب 

   الهدف   الثانى   يبقى   الرماد   كل    حماد     سوف   تنتهى    كده[/QUOTE]

اكيييد ديل هم البدري دايما تبديلاتوا نجاحه وانشاء منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود من الله
					

غايتو انا عندي احساس بانو اليوم ما يوم الزعيم لان لاعبيننا لم يحترموا النسور وجاؤوا بغطرسة وكبرياء ظاهرين 



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الكج وصل !
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*الحكم دة ما  اياهو بتاع التمشيطية ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دخول فيصل وخروج الدافي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الفاظ سيئة تسمع من الميكرفون و اساءة للحكم والله يا ناس فوول بالغتو
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*نجم الدين 
لا تعليييق
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركلة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عجب وقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون ولا في الاحلام
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*قوووووووووووووووووووون عجب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون   عجبكوووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا انا ريحت ناس الراجفه ديل هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خندقة للنسور ؛؛؛؛
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*عجب
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*العجب قوووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مخالفة مريخية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون   عجبكوووووووووووووووو





ههههههههههههههههه شكرا عارف قوني عجبك هههههههههههههه :54685:
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*عجب وليس في الامر عجب
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*ركنية للزعيم ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*؛ قووووووون؛ قووووووون عجب يا عجب ياعجب ياعجب ياعجب ؛ قووووووون؛ قووووووون؛ قووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان السيطرة مريخية ويا عساكر بلو راسكم الضرب جاي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*العجب ملك الفن و الطرب ..
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*العجب العجيب . لاعب لن يتكرر قريبا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركنية للمريخ
احمد الباشا لفيصل ويخرج الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ركنية احمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله العجب ملك الطرب بالجد بلاي شوفو الفريقين اتنظموا
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*عاصم عابدين على الارض
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*سيطر و هيمنة مريخية بعد دخول ضابط الايقاع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نطالب بوجود العجب في كل بوست 
اقصد في كل مباراة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ههههههههههههههههه شكرا عارف قوني عجبك هههههههههههههه :54685:



 انت يا عجبكو اذا القون فاضي ما بتجيبه :21:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*لكن العساكر برضو ما بطالين كده
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*بالسلامة عاصم عابدين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

انت يا عجبكو اذا القون فاضي ما بتجيبه :21:




هوووووووووووي يا خالد انت بهظر هسي ما شفت قوني ده كيف :dn3:


:54685::54685::54685:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حارس النسور يحرم سكواها من اتفرادة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ابو 20 يحرم سعيد من هدف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج كلتشي و دخول هنووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*هنو بديل كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الله انفراداه لكن ابو عشرين دا
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*تسلل على هنو
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مخالفة من ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحكم و حساب اخطاء علي المريخ بسبب و بدون سبب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دخول هنووو
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*رأسية بعيدة من الباشا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*باسكال و ابعاد هجمة للعساكر
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*الدقيقة 62 
المريخ 2
النسور 1
*

----------


## ساكواها

*مخالفة مع الباشا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عسكري شات الباشا في سدرو عدببببببببببببببل كده والحكم يتفرج
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*حكم التمشيطية دا شنو دا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووووووون من سكواهاااااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*قوووووووووووون 
انا انا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سكواها بقي 10 اقوان في 11 مباراة والله ميسي بس ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ساكواها    والهدف   العاشر      له
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ساكواها قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

قوووووووووووون 
انا انا





والله قونك سمح بس قوني احلا :21:
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*؛ قووووووون؛ قووووووون؛ قووووووون؛ قووووووون؛ قووووووون ساكواها سواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرات رائعة من فريق اروع
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوون سواكاها احلا ياعجبكو
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*خطيرة للنسور لكن الحضري
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحضرى   ينقد    الهدف  الثانى   للعساكر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حضري وتصدي ممتاز والله لو فرضتو في دقستو
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله قونك سمح بس قوني احلا :21:



:54685::54685::54685::54685::54685:
:mig001::mig001::mig001::mig001:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مطلوب   من   البدرى   يدخل   راجى    مكان   السعودى
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الله ياالحضري انت صانع العاب عدييييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*ضربة جزااااااااااااااااء
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الحضري وداعا للهدايا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ضربة جزاء مع الباشا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ركلة   جزاء   للباشا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هوووووووووووي يا خالد انت بهظر هسي ما شفت قوني ده كيف :dn3:


:54685::54685::54685:



:fgf1: ما اظن تجيب زيو حتي اذ القون فااااضي:21:
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ضربة جزاااء
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*قوووووووووووووون قلق
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قلق   والهدف   الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع     قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركلة جزاء مع الباشا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قلق وهدف بتاع معلمين هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ليبيا    فتحت    ليبيا   فتحت    ومزيدا   من  الأهداف   يافتية   الزعيييييييييييييم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ساكوااااها يجب ان يسددها
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*قلق قووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

:fgf1: ما اظن تجيب زيو حتي اذ القون فااااضي:21:






خلاص يا ماسورة انت قايلني زيك :094:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*عايزين   هدف   لسكواها    حتى   يكون   11   هدف   من   11  مباراة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

ساكوااااها يجب ان يسددها





والله لو شاتها كان شفت شعاع :a045:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*شكل   الزعيم   تغير   تغير   توتلى    بعد   دخول   الملك   ويجب   على   البدرى   معالجة  مسالة الشوط   الأول   السئ   وهده   المباراة   الثانيه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*راجي القادم والله يا ود الدمام لو دخل بدل سعيد نسميك الكوتش
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*الحضري كاد يسجل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ذي بتاعت اهلي شندي و لا كيف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*حتى   الحضرى   عايز   يجيب   قوووووووووووون   وراجى  على  الخط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

راجي القادم والله يا ود الدمام لو دخل بدل سعيد نسميك الكوتش



 
  ياعجبكو    مفروض   التغير   الصحيح    بديلا   غن   السعودى
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*عاصم عابدين يترك الملعب لراجي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

راجي القادم والله يا ود الدمام لو دخل بدل سعيد نسميك الكوتش






راحت عليك يا ود الدمام 


دخول راجي بديلا لعاصم عبدين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*راجي عبد العاطي يلا ورينا اشتقنا لي اهداف ياراجم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

ياعجبكو    مفروض   التغير   الصحيح    بديلا   غن   السعودى






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا لا رااااااااااااااااحت عليك :21:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 82 و المريخ متقدم برباعية مقابل هدف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله المريخ بقي يلعب كورة عالمية عديييييييييييييل كده
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*الدقيقه 83 
الزعيم 4
النسور 1
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يلا جيبو الخامس عشان ا لجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أطراف   الزعيم  اليوم   مشلوله   نجم  الدين  وعاصم  عابدين  ليس   لهم   أى  وجود   فى   الناحية 

الهجوميه ,,,   وتغير   مركز   الباشا   بأستمرار   سوف   يأثر   عليه
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*مخالفة مريخية
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*نقلات جميلة جد جدا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هنو    من   دخوله   لاوجود   له   بعيد   كل   البعد
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*غياب مصعب  له اثر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الدقيقة 40 دخول امجد وخروج موسي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله المريخ لا خوف عليه الا من الغيابات المفاجئة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

غياب مصعب له اثر



 
غياب  مصعب   والشغيل   هو   اللى  أثر   على   المستوى   العام  للفريق
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*نقلات مريخية و الدقيقة 42
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الشغيل جمل الشيل
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
الحقيقة وبالرغم من الرباعية الي الان الا ان الزعيم لم يكن كما توقعنا
استهتار بالنسور ولكن في النهاية
40هدف
36 نقطة 
الحمدلله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تصويبة قوية من العجب يصد ابو 20 و 3 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*د دقائق 
زمن اضافي
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الدقيقة 44 

عجبكو 
ساكواها 
قلق و 
كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله المريخ لا خوف عليه الا من الغيابات المفاجئة



 
لدلك   مفروض   من  المدرب  أن  يجهز   كل   التيم   مش   يمسك   16   لاعب   ويشتغل  

معهم   ونتيجة    المستوى   المهزوز    فى الشوط   الأول    السبب المباشر   فيه  

أقتحام   ثلاثة  لاعبين   بعيدين   عن  جو  المباريات
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*العجب ضابط الايقاع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا الله قوون
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
والله العجب ده فنااااااااااان
وباسكال قمة في الروعة

*

----------


## ساكواها

*نهاية المباراة بانتصار الزعيم 
4-1
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنهاء  المباراة  بفوز   الزعييييييييييييم  برباعيه   مقابل   هدف   ليصعد   بنقاطه   إلى   36  نقطة  

و40    هدف    وعليه   4  أهداف    وصافى    36   هدف    مبرووووووووووووووووك    ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية المباراة مبرووووووووووووووووووك علينا العساكر والشكر لشباب النقل عثمان و سكواها و ود الدمام
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لو    لا   صباع   المعجون    لما   كان   النصر    عجب   عجب   عجب   ولابديلا   للعجب  إلا   العجب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشكر لكل المتداخلين في البوست عشان مافي زول يزعل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*انتهاء الوقت الرسمي 
ساكواها 
العجب 
ملك الطرب
قلق 
و النسر النيجيري 
 كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مبروووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*مليون مبروك الصدارة بجداره . مباراة قوية والنسور فريق محترم جدا . والعجب العجيب لاعب ظاهرة لن تتكرر قريبا . ربنا يحفظه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لكم التحية يا عجبكو قصدي العضو و ساكواها برضو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مبروك للصفوة لكن رجفونا العساكر بعدين النجيل الصناعي ليهو أثر
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
والله  العجب ده زيو مافي وعندو اهداف زي الاهداف والله مفترض تدرس ويعملوا ليها مدرسة خاصة
ربنا يحفظو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدية للصفوة بمناسبة ضرب العساكر 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

لكم التحية يا عجبكو قصدي العضو و ساكواها برضو






تسلم يا عثمان علي مجهودك وانا ما عملت شي ومبروك الرباعية :lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الف الف مبروك يا شباب
صدارة بجدارة الف مبروك تمنياتنا بالموسم المقفل من جديد
...
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك العلامه الكاملة نرجو التوفيق في كل المباريات للزعيم بأذن الله
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبرووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*زعيم البلد ضرب النسور يا خلا
وتيم العميد لحقنا باقي الشلا
العجب العجيب فوق لي سمانا إتعلا
قلب الكفه جمّل لي لعبنا وحل


كلمات شاعر المريخ الشاب محمد ود عبيد
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الف مبرووك لكن عودة الاهداف الساهله من جديييييد زعلنا شديييييييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## سامى جنابى

*الحمد لله ... نسور عكاليت خلاص
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

خلاص يا ماسورة انت قايلني زيك :094:



 ههههههههههههههه تتحدي ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

ههههههههههههههه تتحدي ؟؟





هوووووووووي ما تفتل البوست لو دايرني تعال لي بوست العزابة نتقابل بهناك :c020:
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله بس الغلطات الدفاعية الليلة كتيرة , وكنت اتمنى ان يلعب سكواها ضربة الجزاء
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*غايتو لاعبينا دخلونا في حتة ضيقة شديد بس ربك لطف . . . أداء أتمنى ألا يتكرر مستقبلاً
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

الحمد لله بس الغلطات الدفاعية الليلة كتيرة , وكنت اتمنى ان يلعب سكواها ضربة الجزاء



الحمد  لله   اللى   لعب   ضربة   الجزاء   قلق  ,,,,  عشان   بعدين   سكواها   لما   يحطم  

الرقم   القياسى   الجلافييييييط   مايقولوا   بضربات   الجزاء   زى   الماسوره   بتاعهم   البجئ 

الهداف   بضربات  جزاء   تضرب  فى  الماسوره   وترجع   للماسوره
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------

